#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  『狼之樂園：討論方針 第一增補案』徵集提案期（至5/25 24:00）

## 雪麒

『狼之樂園：討論方針』已於2015/5/15 24:00以多數票通過。然而，*『方針』（Policy）不是『規則』（Regulation），是『形而上』的理念論述，敘述的是『應當』而非『必須』。*作為理念層面的論述文本，內文中仍有部分敘述未能說明其演繹方式，亦未設立相應規則，使得其部分精神難以在實際運用中被維護。

*但是，在大多數時候，尤其是爭議較大和對樂園的危害較大的部分，仍需通過規則（Regulation）層面之文本對方針之理念和精神進行釐清，以應用於實際情況。*

時間
階段
完成情況

2015/5/16 0:00 - 2015/5/25 24:00
徵集提案期
*進行中*

2015/5/26 0:00 - 2015/5/28 24:00
投票期
*未開始*



結合版面上已有之討論，較有爭議而需要釐清之部分主要有以下：

1、無罪推定原則 (WP:POI) 中：
怎樣的情況算是違反『無罪推定原則』？對於違反者，依照何種程度等級給予怎樣的措施？如何界定『強迫被指控者自供或認錯』？對於違反（強迫）者，依照何種程度等級給予怎樣的措施？

2、呆在『金字塔的上面兩層』 (WP:TOPTWO) 中：
如何界定『反駁』和『對立』？如何界定『人身攻擊』？

3、好戰者不受歡迎 (WP:PEACE) 中：
當『好戰』到什麼程度，出現什麼具體表現時，需要採取警告或者進一步措施？或者，是否讓其僅作為一種『理念型文本』而存在？

4、儘管原則上而言，方針所對應的規則由各版面管理者及系統管理者維護。但在管理者亦涉入爭端時，如何進行界定及處理？
（假定涉入爭端的管理員不過半，否則樂園差不多也就面臨浩劫，而規則也無太大意義了）

提案分兩種形式：
*1、提出待釐清之議題*
格式如下（請複制以下格式）：



> 方針名：
> 待釐清之議題：


*2、對待釐清之議題提出方案（規則）*
格式如下（請複制以下格式）：



> 待釐清之議題：
> 方案（規則）：
> 理據：


注：
儘管不是必須的，但方案（規則）一般應當滿足可操作性，即能夠對絕大多數情況進行界定，而避免模糊的陳述（例如，『充分證據』，『適當方法』等）可以同時提出待釐清之議題和提出方案（規則），數量各以5個為限對於待釐清的議題，至少要有一個方案提出，才可進入投票環節

----------


## 斯冰菊

待釐清之議題：好戰者不受歡迎 (WP:PEACE) 之當『好戰』到什麼程度，出現什麼具體表現時，需要採取警告或者進一步措施？或者，是否讓其僅作為一種『理念型文本』而存在？

方案（規則）[本狼提出之投票方案]：根據本狼過往的定義，當挑釁者的發文或聊天時的記錄出現「死」、「滅亡」、「解散」、「消滅」、「根除」、「殲滅」、「消失」或各類維基百科定義上的髒話即可做出警告甚至於進一步措施。

理據：本狼個狼認為好戰者之言論自由在尚未觸碰到以上底線之前應該能容忍，一旦超過應可格殺勿論。本狼從剛加入狼版時的不時就會拋出政治議題的狂熱者到現在已經能克制不在聊天室或非政治版面提出相關論述，畢竟狼版是獸的樂園，要討論政策之首選還是提出動保或是環境保護之政策為宜。




> 請將需要投票表決的部分和理據闡述部分區分開來，以便整理，感謝～
> By 雪麒

----------


## 雪麒

鑑於臨近期限提案數仍不足，經管理團隊討論決定，第一增補案提案期延遲一星期，至 2015/5/25 24:00 截止，歡迎踴躍參與。

----------


## 狼王白牙

本次討論尚未完成，但在這兩個月期間，貌似『方針』這種形而上的理念，對於眾多會員難以持續討論下去。遺憾的是，仍有部分會員持續的進行洗版等破壞行為，因而在完整的『方針』討論完成之前，不得不使用『規則』加以制裁。

若要界定可供處理的『方針』，在此建議一併修改『會員管理通則』。因為可以執行的『方針』幾乎可以等於是『規則』。

以『維基百科』為例，之所以會有『方針』的存在，因為經過理性討論及投票後的執行結果取代了『規則』。『論壇』則否，『圖庫』也不見得是一個大雜燴，有必要允許各式不受限制的合法圖片或議題。因而建議帶有限制行為之『方針』融入規則，建立一個方向性的『方針』，例如：

狼之樂園的方向是甚麼？維持這個網站的目標是甚麼？我們接納哪一些同好？這用於區別不同的獸迷社區有所幫助。

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  白牙老大：

      有鑒於狼版已經到了一個發展的十字路口，本狼在此就已白牙老大星期三所回覆的問題以個狼淺見刺激友獸們腦力激盪。

      問題1：狼之樂園的方向是甚麼？

      成為亞洲數一數二的高品質獸論壇。

      問題2：維持這個網站的目標是甚麼？

      會員獸至少3000隻，活躍獸至少1000隻，發文總數40萬以上(論壇本身+部落格發文與回覆)。

      問題3：我們接納哪一些同好？

      製作獸裝者、致力於創作獸繪與獸文學作品者、評論獸繪&獸文學作品&獸裝&獸高度相關事物者，以這三大類為主。

      以上是本狼的一些淺見，歡迎友獸在詳加閱讀之後提出建議或予以反駁，本狼也將保持理性一一回覆。

                                                                                         北極凍狼    斯冰菊    野狼獻曝

                                                                                              狼版12年8月7日    01:38

----------

